# Rokon



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone own one of these?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't, but a good friend just sold his set. They were kind of fun to have that low gearing for the steep and nasty stuff.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you transfer fuel from the Rims to the tank?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember that one of his had them, but I did not ever see him use them or know that answer.


----------

